# You pick a rabbit up by its ears right?



## ODINSWORN (Jun 8, 2010)

JUST KIDDING!!!

Seriously though, I have an old version of Raising Rabbits, and it recommends grabbing by the scruff an supporting the bottom, or putting under your arm like a football head first. I saw some one refer to scruff grabbing as a cruel method. Is there a better way? My friendly young doe will let me scoop her up, and then kicks like mad till I put her on her back. My Buck is usually all around calm. My mature doe will run run run run run until i catch her scruff, then she's calm till I put her back in the cage. I fully admit that I barely know how to feed and water my rabbits and keep them alive, am I picking them up incorrectly? Thanks in advance for all advice.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I scruff mine, too.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

scruffing causes damage to the the skin and blood vessels in the area.

but sometime scruffing is the only way to catch them.

Most of my small breeds I've trained to be belly caught (where I scoop them up quickly by their belly). The bigger breeds, sometimes it's the only way to catch the freaky ones, but the quieter ones I can scoop them up quickly as well.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

It depends on the rabbit. A small lightweight I usually put a hand under the rabbit's hind end and then hold the scruff to steady it. A heavier rabbit I prefer to put a hand under each end and lift it quickly to my chest then support with one arm underneath and one arm across the side with my hand near the shoulders. This way if the rabbit starts to jump up I can put my hand over the shoulders. Even the evil rabbit in the freezer was calm when being held this way. Of course she had to be initially pinned down by the shoulders first. Putting a hand under her without any other control was risking an amputation. Thankfully she's the only rabbit I ever had to pin down first. The angoras are a whole different story. They're so friendly it's basically open the door, brace myself, clutch wildly at whatever large, hairy bits I can grab when the rabbit catapults itself into my chest for cuddling to keep it from falling. Of course that's an exaggeration but not by much. They are honestly the most cuddle-crazy creatures I've ever had.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Words of a show judge: "It's a rabbit, not a suitcase."

I slide one hand between the front legs and the other under their rump and scoop them up. If I have a wild one, that's when they get scruffed. I have long fingernails, so when I scruff, they get clawed too.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

To haul mine out of my cages, I often have to grab them by the scruff. But, I put them in my lap/in a carry bin/on my chest as quick as possible. I either carry them like a football or put their front feet on my chest (head under my chin) and hold their butt up with an arm. Most of my Silver Fox let me do this - I wouldn't dare with my NZW's or NZW crosses.  

I find the easiest is just to keep a bin by the cages that I can set them in and carry them wherever I need them. NO scratches!


----------



## pfaubush (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of mine I can scoop. Some I have to scruff (but support by the rump), or there is some serious bloodletting! I just get them into the football position as soon as I can.


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Every time I've tried to "scoop" a rabbit by the belly I've gotten tore up pretty good. So I have to scruff rabbits to get them out of the cage but I make sure to support their weight with my other hand as quickly as possible. For a full grown rabbit it seems a bit rough to haul them around by the scruff for any length of time.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Ours get scooped up but they like to come out of their cage and get brushed. I'm not sure if it's the breed, English Angora, or the treats they've come to expect while getting brushed. They do get handled a lot, though, since they need a lot of brushing so perhaps the training/handling makes a difference?


----------



## Moppsy (Aug 3, 2020)

I can’t get my Californian does by the scruff! They are 6 months old and I just bred one for the first time. When I tried scruffing she tightened up her skin so I couldn’t get anything ! I finally resorted to catching her by the ears, I pulled her over to me by the ears, then put my other hand under her butt! Once out of the cage, I could turn loose of the ears! I don’t want to use their ears to get them out, but I don’t know what else to do!


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

Depends on the rabbit. If it's a biter, I grab the scruff and hold it, but put it's weight on the rump in my other hand. If it's not a biter, I just pick it up like a puppy. Babies just get scooped up.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have small breed Dutch and Lionheads. i grab them on thier back in front of their hind legs. My thumb on one side and the other fingers on the other side right in front of the hip joints. Their legs hangs down and cannot kick. I then bring them to my chest.


----------

